# WIE ZAUBERE ICH BEI OBLIVION ?  bin neuling =)



## Mr-Potatohead (22. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir gerade Oblivion gekauft und habe eine frage ich versuche verzweifelt die das Taste zum zaubern zu finden , jedes mal wenn ich zaubern möchte zeiht mein char sein schwert , oder nimmt seine fäuste , wie geht das mit den zaubern  ?


----------



## gliderpilot (22. Mai 2007)

Mr-Potatohead am 22.05.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir gerade Oblivion gekauft und habe eine frage ich versuche verzweifelt die das Taste zum zaubern zu finden , jedes mal wenn ich zaubern möchte zeiht mein char sein schwert , oder nimmt seine fäuste , wie geht das mit den zaubern  ?


"Waffe ziehen" war nach standarteinstellungen glaube ich auf "F", und "Ausgewählten Zauber wirken" auf der Taste "C".
Den Zauber, den du sprichst, musst du vorher im Zuabermenü (Tab, dann unten den richtigen Reiter anklicken) auswählen!


----------



## Mr-Potatohead (22. Mai 2007)

gliderpilot am 22.05.2007 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-Potatohead am 22.05.2007 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok , danke


----------



## alceleniel (22. Mai 2007)

Manchmal hilft auch ein Blick ins Handbuch, oder wenn man das gerade nicht zur Hand hat *hüstel* in die Tastaturbelegung in den Optionen.


----------



## golani79 (22. Mai 2007)

alceleniel am 22.05.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal hilft auch ein Blick ins Handbuch, oder wenn man das gerade nicht zur Hand hat *hüstel* in die Tastaturbelegung in den Optionen.



/ironie 1
 Handbuch? Was ist das denn? Und wo kann man die Tastaturbelegung finden?
/ironie 0


----------



## Mr-Potatohead (23. Mai 2007)

alceleniel am 22.05.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal hilft auch ein Blick ins Handbuch, oder wenn man das gerade nicht zur Hand hat *hüstel* in die Tastaturbelegung in den Optionen.



Ich war zu faul es rauszusuchen , bin eben auf minimieren und fertig ...


----------



## golani79 (23. Mai 2007)

Mr-Potatohead am 23.05.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> alceleniel am 22.05.2007 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ 
zu faul um in der Tastaturbelegung oder im Handbuch nachzusehen, aber hier nen Thread eröffnen


----------



## IgorGonzales (29. Mai 2007)

Mr-Potatohead am 23.05.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> alceleniel am 22.05.2007 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist, wenn man das Handbuch aus _irgendeinem_ Grund nicht hat


----------

